# MaxAmillion questions log



## MaxPower (Sep 5, 2022)

Alright so taking the plunge and starting a log

I started my cycle on August 26. Running 500mg Test E per week.

So some pre-text. Most of you guys know a little about me. Keep good track of my training and diet. Before this cycle I was on a cut. Started at 186, cut down to 176.5 and got my body fat down to about 10-11%. I spent about two weeks slowly getting my calories up to maintenance and then increased about 150 for another week. On the 26th, coming off a deload week, body weight at 177, BF still about 11%, I started lifting heavy again, pinned my first dose and my calories at a 200 surplus.

Fastforward to today september 5th - 
Body weight is at 185.6 (this really alarmed the shit out of me but a lot of the guys assured me it's water and not to worry about it right now. Abs are just SLIGHTLY less defined than the 26th of august. But much more defined than when I started the cut at 186)

Lets do it


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 5, 2022)

Monday 9/5

Legs

1- BB back squat

4 warm up sets

3 working sets -set 1x5, set 2x5, set 3xAMRAP(6, had to drop bar on pins going for 7)

2- Trap Bar Deadlift

set 1x12
set 2x10
set 3x9

3- Walking Lunges

Set 1x8ea leg
set 2x7ea leg
set 3xAMRAP(8ea leg)

4- Leg extension/Ham curl superset

set 1x12
set 2x12
set 3x12

5- Calf raises

Set 1x22 (went too light felt stronger than usual)
Set 2x16
Set 3x15

Advice/Tips/Flaming always welcomed


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 6, 2022)

Pumped to see your progress bro! Following along!


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 6, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Pumped to see your progress bro! Following along!


Thanks brotha! Unfortunately I have a lot of tattoos that are identifiable otherwise I would post some pics of the progress. I'll try to block them out or blur but won't be much to see at that point


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

How tall are you?


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How tall are you?


about 5'9(so 5'8.5)


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> about 5'9(so 5'8.5)



5’9. Gotcha. I’ll be following along


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 5’9. Gotcha. I’ll be following along


Awesome thank you sir!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 6, 2022)

Following along Max


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 7, 2022)

Didn't get around to logging this one yesterday

Tuesday 9/6

Weighed in at 185.6 so finally my weight didn't shoot up a lb over night

Push Chest focused

BB Bench Press

3 warm up sets 

Working-
Set 1x5
Set 2x6
Set 3xAMRAP(I'll call it 6 but the last one almost didn't come up)

DB Arnold Press

Set 1x10
Set 2x8
Set 3x6

Lateral Raise

Set 1x11+2 partials
Set 2x10+2 partials
Set 3x10 + drop set

DB Incline press (is this stupid to do on same day as BB Bench?)

Set 1x10
Set 2x8
Set 3x6

Dips

Sets 1,2,3 AMRAP

DB Skull Crushers

3 sets all 10 reps


----------



## TomJ (Sep 7, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> 3xAMRAP(6, had to drop bar on pins going for 7)


Love to see this, Die under the bar man, keep it up


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 7, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Love to see this, Die under the bar man, keep it up


LOL I didn't like it when it happened and two days later this morning I am DYING which I do love

Really wish I had a spotter for the BB Bench I'm too scared to drop the bar on the pins for those


----------



## TomJ (Sep 7, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> LOL I didn't like it when it happened and two days later this morning I am DYING which I do love
> 
> Really wish I had a spotter for the BB Bench I'm too scared to drop the bar on the pins for those


i just drop it on my chest and roll it down to my waist and sit up.


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 7, 2022)

TomJ said:


> i just drop it on my chest and roll it down to my waist and sit up.


What the.... it doesn't crush you? I'm not even sure I would have the strength to roll it but maybe the fight or flight adrenaline would get me to push it down. This means I will also need to wear a shirt of some kind. But if it works for Tom J I am down to try


----------



## TomJ (Sep 7, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> What the.... it doesn't crush you? I'm not even sure I would have the strength to roll it but maybe the fight or flight adrenaline would get me to push it down. This means I will also need to wear a shirt of some kind. But if it works for Tom J I am down to try


I mean, its not comfortable, but ive done it with up to 405. if you fail just rest it on your chest and start rolling or bouncing the bar down


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 7, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I mean, its not comfortable, but ive done it with up to 405. if you fail just rest it on your chest and start rolling or bouncing the bar down


I'll try it lol


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 7, 2022)

Rolling the bar totally works. I've done it on a couple amraps. I work out at home so dropping weights won't get me kicked out but you can also try to get the weights off one side. I've done that in the past not as smooth as rolling though. Spotter is ideal obviously but just a couple exit strategies.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 7, 2022)

Good work in here Max. I don’t think it’s dumb to do decline on the same day at all. It depends on what your focus and priority is. I haven’t done decline in a while because of the blood rush to my head laying back and getting up, I about pass the fuck out lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 9, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Good work in here Max. I don’t think it’s dumb to do decline on the same day at all. It depends on what your focus and priority is. I haven’t done decline in a while because of the blood rush to my head laying back and getting up, I about pass the fuck out lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir! It is actually incline press! Hopefully it still stands true not dumb doing it same day!


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 9, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> What the.... it doesn't crush you? I'm not even sure I would have the strength to roll it but maybe the fight or flight adrenaline would get me to push it down. This means I will also need to wear a shirt of some kind. But if it works for Tom J I am down to try



Expect brusing if you do it multiple times in the same session. You could also wrap something around the center of the bar to make it a little less uncomfortable.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 9, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I mean, its not comfortable, but ive done it with up to 405. if you fail just rest it on your chest and start rolling or bouncing the bar down



No clips
I just dump it lol


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 9, 2022)

Had a rest day yesterday I kept trying to get the energy to lift and could just feel my breathing a bit too heavy and thought would be smarter to wait till today

Thursday 9/8

Body weight is now 187.2. Is it ok to be gaining still so much so fast? Tomorrow will be the first pin of week 3.

Also - I feel like I'm noticing a touch of acne here and there pop up on my body. Whats best course of action? Back off the test a little maybe drop to 450mg for the week? Salicylic acid wash? 

Pull

Pull ups varying grips

3 SetsxAMRAP

Bench supported DB Rows

Set 1x8
Set 2x8
Set 3x7.5. Couldn't quite get it up on the last one (insert boner joke)

Rear delt flys

Set 1x10
Set 2x10
Set 3x8

DB Shrugs

3 sets x10

DB Curls

3 sets x10

Wrist curls

3 sets x15

Always looking for advice on my routines so it's always welcome


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 9, 2022)

It's probably just extra water weight from starting the cycle. Keep an eye on your blood pressure. 

For the acne, try a few different things until you find what works to keep it in check. I like a combination of differin deep cleanser (use in the shower) and tretinoin (apply at night). A lot of people like the salicylic acid wash you mentioned also. Just be careful because too much treatment can irritate it and make it worse also.

Good luck reaching your goals, I'll follow along.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

I’ve never had an issue with acne on cycles so I’m not sure. I think what you and Cohiba mentioned, sounds good. I would avoid thinks like accutane unless you absolutely have to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Sep 9, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Had a rest day yesterday I kept trying to get the energy to lift and could just feel my breathing a bit too heavy and thought would be smarter to wait till today
> 
> Thursday 9/8
> 
> ...


For me, I get a surge of acne at the beginning and end of cycles, as the level of androgens fluctuate in my body. It levels out after awhile.

Nothing topical helps at all, because it's hormonal induced acne. That you have to fight from inside your body, with antibiotics or Accutane, neither of which I'd recommend.

Keeping your skin clean and oil free will help some, but won't fix the issue. Save your money, don't buy all the skin junk.

Although I had a dermatologist recommend Hibaclens, it's the pre surgery scrub/wash that surgeons use. It kills all skin bacteria, and its effects remain even after you rinse it off. It's available OTC at any CVS/Walgreens, but it's a little pricey. I've used it, it wasn't any miracle, but I'm sure it helped a little.

Only thing that helps me was figuring out the amount of compound before I really break out badly, and staying below that. I can't go over 500 mg Test for example.

Good luck, have fun!!!  🤣


----------



## Tisatix (Sep 9, 2022)

I’ll join along. 

Love seeing trap bar deadlifts on leg day.


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 9, 2022)

CJ said:


> For me, I get a surge of acne at the beginning and end of cycles, as the level of androgens fluctuate in my body. It levels out after awhile.
> 
> Nothing topical helps at all, because it's hormonal induced acne. That you have to fight from inside your body, with antibiotics or Accutane, neither of which I'd recommend.
> 
> ...


Thats kinda what I was thinking. Also I honestly can't tell if it's just basically the same little spots of acne I already had and now I'm noticing it more or not. Being that today is the start of week 3, I'm hoping this is the worst it'll get but I'm just going to keep an eye on it to be sure.

On that note... can nip sensitivity pop up at any time, or would I have felt that by now?


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Thats kinda what I was thinking. Also I honestly can't tell if it's just basically the same little spots of acne I already had and now I'm noticing it more or not. Being that today is the start of week 3, I'm hoping this is the worst it'll get but I'm just going to keep an eye on it to be sure.
> 
> On that note... can nip sensitivity pop up at any time, or would I have felt that by now?



One thing I do get, is more frequent oily skin. Sometimes that will cause those clogged pore bumps, like pimples under the skin. So I just wash my face a few times a day and it helps keep things fine. Hopefully it’s minimal for you. 

Nip sensitivity can pop at any time. More likely the longer you are on. However, everyone is different and some people are more sensitive in certain areas than others. Do you feel anything besides sensitivity? As in puffiness, change in appearance in the area, knots that feel like Gristle under the nipple? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 9, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> One thing I do get, is more frequent oily skin. Sometimes that will cause those clogged pore bumps, like pimples under the skin. So I just wash my face a few times a day and it helps keep things fine. Hopefully it’s minimal for you.
> 
> Nip sensitivity can pop at any time. More likely the longer you are on. However, everyone is different and some people are more sensitive in certain areas than others. Do you feel anything besides sensitivity? As in puffiness, change in appearance in the area, knots that feel like Gristle under the nipple?
> 
> ...


Yeah it's more so some bumps that I'm pretty sure were already kind of there and it doesn't by any means look like anything serious. Tbh I have to get really close in the mirror to notice it.

Nips seem completely normal to me. Don't seem different whatsoever minus the fact I keep thinking about them because I'm worried about it lol


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Yeah it's more so some bumps that I'm pretty sure were already kind of there and it doesn't by any means look like anything serious. Tbh I have to get really close in the mirror to notice it.
> 
> Nips seem completely normal to me. Don't seem different whatsoever minus the fact I keep thinking about them because I'm worried about it lol



Haha I get that man. It’s easy to be in your head about gyno. Do you have any AI on hand just in case or that you plan on running?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 9, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Haha I get that man. It’s easy to be in your head about gyno. Do you have any AI on hand just in case or that you plan on running?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yessir got a healthy amount of aromasin on hand also got Nolva


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 9, 2022)

Will be getting my mid labs done in about 3 more weeks too


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

All good to hear. Keep on the track you’re on brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 10, 2022)

Friday 9/9

Cardio today.

Body weight at 187.2 same as yesterday. I really don't feel like I'm 10lbs heavier than when I started this bulk/cycle two weeks ago but the numbers on the scale.

Did 45 min of rowing average BPM 130

Also hit abs, 3 sets hanging leg lifts, 3 sets crunches just went AMRAP


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 10, 2022)

What do you guys think should I add in nolva or does this look like nothing? @IronSoul ?


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 10, 2022)

It doesn’t look bad but it’s hard to say from photos. It’s easier to go by how you feel and what it’s like to the touch. Not saying I wanna touch your nipple, I’ll leave that for [mention]PZT [/mention] but it won’t hurt at all to add in nolva for a week and see if you notice any difference. If so, it may be good to start some aromasin or something if it clears from the nolva and hold onto the nolva unless it comes back and gets worse then I’d drop the other AI and just run nolva. From my understanding, nolva specifically blocks conversion at the receptors in the chest/breast area, this is why it’s used in high doses for breast cancer patients. If you feel a lump or knot of any kind, I would add nolva in for sure. That’s my two cents bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 10, 2022)

If your playing with your nips all the time their going to be sensitive


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 10, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> If your playing with your nips all the time their going to be sensitive


I just pretend they don't exist tbh


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> It doesn’t look bad but it’s hard to say from photos. It’s easier to go by how you feel and what it’s like to the touch. Not saying I wanna touch your nipple, I’ll leave that for [mention]PZT [/mention] but it won’t hurt at all to add in nolva for a week and see if you notice any difference. If so, it may be good to start some aromasin or something if it clears from the nolva and hold onto the nolva unless it comes back and gets worse then I’d drop the other AI and just run nolva. From my understanding, nolva specifically blocks conversion at the receptors in the chest/breast area, this is why it’s used in high doses for breast cancer patients. If you feel a lump or knot of any kind, I would add nolva in for sure. That’s my two cents bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gonna take your advice here I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 10, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> What do you guys think should I add in nolva or does this look like nothing? @IronSoul ?
> View attachment 28042
> View attachment 28043



Looks like too much suckling!


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 10, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Looks like too much suckling!


I've only looked at them and haven't even thought about touching them in the last 2 weeks!


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> It doesn’t look bad but it’s hard to say from photos. It’s easier to go by how you feel and what it’s like to the touch. Not saying I wanna touch your nipple, I’ll leave that for [mention]PZT [/mention] but it won’t hurt at all to add in nolva for a week and see if you notice any difference. If so, it may be good to start some aromasin or something if it clears from the nolva and hold onto the nolva unless it comes back and gets worse then I’d drop the other AI and just run nolva. From my understanding, nolva specifically blocks conversion at the receptors in the chest/breast area, this is why it’s used in high doses for breast cancer patients. If you feel a lump or knot of any kind, I would add nolva in for sure. That’s my two cents bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Went with 20 nolva btw. I'll see how it looks in a week and report back. Thanks again bro!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 10, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Went with 20 nolva btw. I'll see how it looks in a week and report back. Thanks again bro!



That’s all I would use for now. Good deal man. If there is any gyno type issue there, it will absolutely make a difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 10, 2022)

Alright back to our regular scheduled programming

Saturday 9/10

Body Weight 184.6 (so 2.6lbs down from yesterday. Weird. If it goes down again tomorrow I'll probably up my calories by 150-200)

Legs

Deadlifts
3 Warmup Sets

Set 1x6
Set 2x6
Set 3xAMRAP (4)

DB Split Squats (Rear foot elevated from JPG style)
Set 1x8 ea leg
Set 2x6 ea leg
Set 3x6 and almost a half ea leg

Leg Extensions/Ham Curl Supersets
Set 1x12 ea leg
Set 2x12 ea leg
Set 3x12 ea leg +drop set

Calf raises
Set 1x18
Set 2x15
Set 3x13

Feel completely destroyed now, but really want to get in cardio later


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 10, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Alright back to our regular scheduled programming
> 
> Saturday 9/10
> 
> ...



Are there any weight changes in your sets? I assume there is, the log just doesn’t show that or weight. Would love to see you add the weights you’re using too. For some people, it’s a preference not to, and i get that. However, I think it helps us reading your log, understand your training and progress better. What kind of cardio are you considering later? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Are there any weight changes in your sets? I assume there is, the log just doesn’t show that or weight. Would love to see you add the weights you’re using too. For some people, it’s a preference not to, and i get that. However, I think it helps us reading your log, understand your training and progress better. What kind of cardio are you considering later?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yessir! So Deadlifts I kept the same weight 305 throughout

The DB Split squats I used 60, 65's and then 65's again last set

Leg extension/leg curl machine I have is plate loaded, so leg extensions were 55lbs (I'm doing one leg at a time) then drop to 35lbs for single leg ham curls. The drop set was 35lbs extension, 20lbs curls

Calf raises were with dumbbells on each knee, 70lb first set 75lb last two!

I will add weights from now on so I can be held accountable for going up in weight!!!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 10, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Yessir! So Deadlifts I kept the same weight 305 throughout
> 
> The DB Split squats I used 60, 65's and then 65's again last set
> 
> ...



Awesome man, good to see that. Damn those are some tough split squats. Those are brutal period. Good work today Max! Look forward to seeing the log with added weights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Are there any weight changes in your sets? I assume there is, the log just doesn’t show that or weight. Would love to see you add the weights you’re using too. For some people, it’s a preference not to, and i get that. However, I think it helps us reading your log, understand your training and progress better. What kind of cardio are you considering later?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And cardio later was just gonna do more rowing 45 min probably about 130 bpm average


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Awesome man, good to see that. Damn those are some tough split squats. Those are brutal period. Good work today Max! Look forward to seeing the log with added weights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I can get through each leg without resting I am fuckin stoked because as soon as I stop to rest between legs it makes that whole workout take like 20-30 min

Thanks for everything brother!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 10, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> When I can get through each leg without resting I am fuckin stoked because as soon as I stop to rest between legs it makes that whole workout take like 20-30 min
> 
> Thanks for everything brother!



No problem man. Glad to follow along. Rowing sounds good, take a little off your legs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 12, 2022)

Sunday 9/11

Body Weight - 184.0 (thats another 0.6lbs down. I was running at what was about 200 above my maintenance. I think I am going to go up 100 more calories starting today and see how my weight fluctuates over the next week)

Push day Shoulder Focus

OHP BB (my worst lift laugh at me all you want)
3 warm up sets
115x6
125x5.5
125xAMRAP 4

DB Bench Press (time to get some 80lb dumbbells)
70s x 10
75s x 10
75s x 8

DB Lateral Raises
25s x 10
20s x 12 + 4 partials
20s x 12 + 4 partials + dropset

High "cable" crossovers (these are "15" lb bands with handles on them)
Set 1x18
Set 2x16
Set 3x18

Dips 3 sets AMRAP
Set 1x15
Set 2x15
Set 3x15 (just could not get to 16 no matter what)

DB Skull Crushers 3 second negatives
25s x 8
20s x 10
20s x 9


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 12, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> High "cable" crossovers (these are "15" lb bands with handles on them)


Would it be better to just do flat bench flys with dumbbells instead of these? I feel like bands even if I got heavier ones just aren't the same as actual cables. But if going with heavier bands will still hit the "center" chest better than fly's I'll go get some heavier ones


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 12, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> OHP BB (my worst lift laugh at me all you want)


I'm right there with you, brother! We will pump those numbers up bro!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 12, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Would it be better to just do flat bench flys with dumbbells instead of these? I feel like bands even if I got heavier ones just aren't the same as actual cables. But if going with heavier bands will still hit the "center" chest better than fly's I'll go get some heavier ones



I would t say better, but they are good to rotate in. Sometimes I do them in the same days. Try doing the db flys first and then the cables. I love doing that. Have you ever done pinch presses or land mine presses? I have a feeling you would like adding these in for your chest. The land mine presses really hit front delts too. Also, I’m not here to laugh at anyone’s lifts, we all have our weak spots and started somewhere. Your bench is fairly strong so that helps. Building a little strength in those delts on the OHP’s could transition into some strength increase on your bench too. Good work Max


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 12, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I would t say better, but they are good to rotate in. Sometimes I do them in the same days. Try doing the db flys first and then the cables. I love doing that. Have you ever done pinch presses or land mine presses? I have a feeling you would like adding these in for your chest. The land mine presses really hit front delts too. Also, I’m not here to laugh at anyone’s lifts, we all have our weak spots and started somewhere. Your bench is fairly strong so that helps. Building a little strength in those delts on the OHP’s could transition into some strength increase on your bench too. Good work Max
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks again for everything brother. Yeah I looked into the pinch presses I will for sure start doing those. Do you suggested doing them standing or laying on the bench? Will def try db flys followed by cables!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 12, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Thanks again for everything brother. Yeah I looked into the pinch presses I will for sure start doing those. Do you suggested doing them standing or laying on the bench? Will def try db flys followed by cables!



Either works. Try both and see which you prefer. I feel like I get more isolation with them on a bench, whereas gravity wants to pull other muscle groups into the movement while standing. No problem at all man. I hope you benefit from them. I did some of the Land mine presses today with my chest routine, I really love those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 14, 2022)

Yesterday I rested so I could hammer out a good day today

Tuesday 9/13

Weight yesterday was 184.2, today it is 185. I think for now I'm gonna stick with 2475 calories. My macros average for last 7 days was 230Protein/223Carbs/76Fat. We'll see how it goes.

Overall I'm feeling really good although I'm only 19 days into this cycle so it's not from the test yet 

Now on to the workout

Pull/Forearms

Pull-Ups varying grips Amrap
10/10/12

Incline Supported Barbell row (first time doing these for a while so gotta find the sweet spot for weight)
135x10
145x10
155x14 (need to start probably 165-175 next time I do these)

Rear delt fly
20sX16
30sX8
30sX8+ Dropset

DB Shrugs
75s x 10 for 3 sets (I really need some heavier dumbbells. Picking up 80s tomorrow but really probably need as high as 100... Soon $$$)

DB Bicep Curls
40s X 7
35s X 7 + Dropset
30s X 8 + Dropset

EZ Bar reverse curls for forearms (thumb over)
45 X 16
45 X 15
45 X 16

Spider curls (my biceps are my least favorite body part on me so maybe too much volume but really trying to grow them)
20s X 9
20s X 8
20s X 7

Wrist curls
20s x 18 for 3 sets


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 14, 2022)

Figured I should post a pic. Feeling good about it but my abs are pretty much completely gone now with adding all these calories back in even though I did it slow


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 14, 2022)

Look pretty good in that pic. It’ll be worth the muscle you gain. Keep that water intake high. I love those reverse curls. Good work today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 14, 2022)

Looking great dude. Keep up all that work! I agree with IronSoul


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 14, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Look pretty good in that pic. It’ll be worth the muscle you gain. Keep that water intake high. I love those reverse curls. Good work today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah just gotta remember I can always strip off what little fat I gain anyway as long as I get some muscle packed on it's worth it. Thanks brother!


CohibaRobusto said:


> Looking great dude. Keep up all that work! I agree with IronSoul


Thank you sir!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 14, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Yeah just gotta remember I can always strip off what little fat I gain anyway as long as I get some muscle packed on it's worth it. Thanks brother!
> 
> Thank you sir!



No doubt man, and if you’re like me, you might
Hold excess water in that area while on gear and increased calories. I can make minor changes to change it pretty quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 15, 2022)

Wednesday 9/14

Bodyweight back down to 184.2 lol. We'll see where I'm at in a few days before adjusting calories.

Legs

BB Squat
3 warm up sets

255x5 (10lbs heavier than last squat day)
255x5
255xAMRAP (5, died under bar on 6 so dropped again on pins)

RDL
275x10
275x8

DB Walking Lunges
65sX8
70sX7
75sX7

Single Leg Leg extensions (plate loaded)
55x15
55x15 with rest pause at 12
55x15 with a few rest pauses to get there

Calf raises seated DB on knees
75sX30 for 3 sets

Was thinking of going to jiu jitsu tonight but just for drilling class. Good Idea or bad? Lol


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 15, 2022)

Hey brother, just wanted to say that if you get involved in other members logs on here, you might get more feedback and respect on yours. Not being a dick by any means, just saying it’s a collective thing that might help everyone, that’s all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 15, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Wednesday 9/14
> 
> Bodyweight back down to 184.2 lol. We'll see where I'm at in a few days before adjusting calories.
> 
> ...


Serious work here. Just got pinned under a squat myself yesterday! Keep on going buddy!


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 15, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hey brother, just wanted to say that if you get involved in other members logs on here, you might get more feedback and respect on yours. Not being a dick by any means, just saying it’s a collective thing that might help everyone, that’s all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will do that! For some reason all the logs I have as "watching" don't show me when people post in my notifications anymore... Is there a way to fix that?


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 15, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> I will do that! For some reason all the logs I have as "watching" don't show me when people post in my notifications anymore... Is there a way to fix that?


Unfollow and follow again works for me. It happens.


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 16, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Unfollow and follow again works for me. It happens.


Still not getting notifications I did it to numerous logs


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 16, 2022)

Thursday 9/15

BW this morning 183.2 (so now we're back down again. Going to stick with calories where they are again at 2500 and adjust after a few days)

Rest day today since I did my legs and jiu jitsu yesterday. Just doing some stretches and mobility.

In terms of my cycle - today is the 6th day taking 20mg Nolva and I feel like I've noticed a slight change in nip sensitivity. Kinda leaning toward what Iron Soul said and thinking about starting Aromasin on Saturday after 7 full days of the nolva. Feel like I should get just an E2 blood test before I even mess with that though. Mid cycle bloods aren't until the 29th. Open to suggestions as well.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 16, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Still not getting notifications I did it to numerous logs


Dang buddy. Idk usually that works.


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 16, 2022)

Friday 9/16

BW says I'm now all the way up to 187.4

Still iffy on adding aromasin. Todays first day of week 4 of cycle. 7th day taking the Nolva zero weird feeling in my nips... Wonder if I should go 1/4 of aromasin tablet (they're 25mg) with each pin (sundayPM/wednesdayAM/friday noon). Or chill the F out and wait till I get bloods in two weeks? Any input appreciated.

Push day chest focused

BB Bench Press
3 warm up sets

195x5
195x5
195x AMRAP for 8 solid and half of one. Dropped the bar on my chest like @TomJ suggested and it really wasn't as bad as I thought.

DB Arnolds
55s x 10
60s x 8
60s x 7

Pinch Press
2x 25lb bumper plates x 15 for 3 sets

Lateral DB Raises
25s x 10 + 4 partials
25s x 7 + 3 partials + DS 15s x 8
20s x 12 + DS 15s x3 10x4

Dips AMRAP
8,11,9

DB Skull Crushers
25s x 4 + DS 15s x12
20s x 8 + DS 15s x6
20s x 8 + DS 15s x5


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 17, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Friday 9/16
> 
> BW says I'm now all the way up to 187.4
> 
> ...


Get your bloods pulled and dose ai according to that


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 17, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Get your bloods pulled and dose ai according to that


So should I just go get E2 checked next week and then in two weeks get all the mid cycle bloods, or just keep going with nolva until those mid cycle bloods and wait until then to see where E2 is


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 17, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> So should I just go get E2 checked next week and then in two weeks get all the mid cycle bloods, or just keep going with nolva until those mid cycle bloods and wait until then to see where E2 is


I would get everything checked next week. Or you can wait until scheduled time.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 17, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> I will do that! For some reason all the logs I have as "watching" don't show me when people post in my notifications anymore... Is there a way to fix that?



Sometimes that just happens. Does it to me too, and I get behind. I mostly use Tapatalk to get on here from my phone. It has tabs for unread, timeline, participated, etc. it helps me find stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 17, 2022)

Nice workout today dude. Love seeing you add the pinch presses in. How did you like them? And about the bloods. The only thing about getting them now, is that you’ve ran nolva for a week. So they won’t give an idea of what they were before and if an AI is needed. I didn’t know you were considering bloods soon or I would have told you to do that first and decide from there with the nolva and other AI’s. If you mentioned it, I missed it, and my apologies. It still wouldn’t hurt, but just keep in mind that you’ve had the nolva in you when you read the results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 17, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Nice workout today dude. Love seeing you add the pinch presses in. How did you like them? And about the bloods. The only thing about getting them now, is that you’ve ran nolva for a week. So they won’t give an idea of what they were before and if an AI is needed. I didn’t know you were considering bloods soon or I would have told you to do that first and decide from there with the nolva and other AI’s. If you mentioned it, I missed it, and my apologies. It still wouldn’t hurt, but just keep in mind that you’ve had the nolva in you when you read the results.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know. My original bloods for mid cycle are the 29th. If today is the last day I use nolva, will it clear my system before I get those bloods? That would give me about 2 weeks and if I feel any nip sensitivity pop up between now and then I'll kinda know but just use the bloods to decide if the nolva won't affect it

Looks as though after 1-2 weeks it's still in your system but won't be "active" so I can get a rough Idea of where E2 is at I think?


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 17, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Nice workout today dude. Love seeing you add the pinch presses in. How did you like them? And about the bloods. The only thing about getting them now, is that you’ve ran nolva for a week. So they won’t give an idea of what they were before and if an AI is needed. I didn’t know you were considering bloods soon or I would have told you to do that first and decide from there with the nolva and other AI’s. If you mentioned it, I missed it, and my apologies. It still wouldn’t hurt, but just keep in mind that you’ve had the nolva in you when you read the results.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And btw pinch presses are literally perfect for what I was looking for. Noticed the center of my chest swelling after finishing them felt great


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 17, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Good to know. My original bloods for mid cycle are the 29th. If today is the last day I use nolva, will it clear my system before I get those bloods? That would give me about 2 weeks and if I feel any nip sensitivity pop up between now and then I'll kinda know but just use the bloods to decide if the nolva won't affect it
> 
> Looks as though after 1-2 weeks it's still in your system but won't be "active" so I can get a rough Idea of where E2 is at I think?



The nolva has a terminal elimination time of around 5-7 days to be completely out. But even if it’s completely out, it affected your bloods during the time you took it. So the bloods could still be off somewhat. You’ll be able to get a rough idea of where you’re at with E2. When I use nolva on cycle, I use it as needed like you’re talking about too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 17, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> The nolva has a terminal elimination time of around 5-7 days to be completely out. But even if it’s completely out, it affected your bloods during the time you took it. So the bloods could still be off somewhat. You’ll be able to get a rough idea of where you’re at with E2. When I use nolva on cycle, I use it as needed like you’re talking about too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome man thanks so much!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 17, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Awesome man thanks so much!



Either way bro, bloods are better than no bloods. You’ll still have an exact idea of where things are with all the variables involved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 18, 2022)

Saturday 9/17

BW 186.6. I literally have zero clue what is happening. Body weight just bouncing around all over the place even though my calories have been perfect.

Pull

Pull-Ups AMRAP Various grips
10,10,9,10

Incline Supported Barbell Rows
165x10
165x9
175x7

Preacher Curls EZ Bar
65x12
65x11
65x10

Rear Delt Flys
25s x 12
25s x 11
25s x 9

DB Shrugs
75sx10 for 3 sets

Hammer Curls
35s x 10
30s x 11
20s x 8

Pronated Grip EZ Bar Curls thumb over (for forearm)
45x20
45x18
45x15


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 21, 2022)

Took two long days off and it was awesome to say the least. Bit too many drinks though...

Tuesday 9/20

BW this morning was 188.0. Thinking I'm right where I need to be calorie wise. In terms of the cycle I'm middle of week 4 now. Definitely starting to feel stronger but I assume I'll really "feel" the cycle in the next week or 2 when I see my lifts going up slightly more than normal.

Legs

Decided to start with calves. I saw JPG doing this on his leg days and since I hate my calves the most figured I would try it

Seated calf raise with dumbbell on each knee
75s x 30
75s x 28
75s x 20

Trap Bar Deadlifts 
3 warm up sets

315x6
315x6
315xAMRAP - 9 I did all these with no belt just trying to really reinforce some core stability. Def could go heavier with a belt but liking this for now.

Walking lunges
70s x 7 ea leg
70s x 8 ea leg
75s x 7 ea leg

Laying leg curls (plate loaded)
35x15 ea leg
35x15 ea leg
35x15 ea leg


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Saturday 9/17
> 
> BW 186.6. I literally have zero clue what is happening. Body weight just bouncing around all over the place even though my calories have been perfect.
> 
> ...



Are you tracking your calories?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Took two long days off and it was awesome to say the least. Bit too many drinks though...
> 
> Tuesday 9/20
> 
> ...



You’re not alone in the too many drinks department. That’s why I haven’t started a seriously disciplined cut yet. My life isn’t stress free enough to cut back that much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Are you tracking your calories?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup macros down to the gram too. I'm on average hitting 2600 (average over the last 7 days) with Protein at 235, Carbs at 230, fats at 88


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> You’re not alone in the too many drinks department. That’s why I haven’t started a seriously disciplined cut yet. My life isn’t stress free enough to cut back that much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha I hear that! Yeah I did a cut for about 12 weeks getting down to about 11%bf then was at maintenance for 2 weeks and slowly started adding calories to get to where I am now at 2600. Takes some damn discipline all of this stuff but also a bit of a game trying to get the calories right each day with certain foods


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Yup macros down to the gram too. I'm on average hitting 2600 (average over the last 7 days) with Protein at 235, Carbs at 230, fats at 88



Good shit man, stay on top of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 21, 2022)

Thank you brother! I will!


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 23, 2022)

Crushed myself the last few days couldn't even get on here to write it out!

Wednesday 9/21

BW 187.6

Push

OHP
3 warm up sets
125x5, 5, AMRAP 5 (and a half! lol)

DB Bench
75's x 10, 10, 9. I really need to go get the 80's and 85's asap of course I just missed a big sale at ETE

Lateral DB Raises
25's x 10 + 4 partials
20's x 12 + 4 partials + 15x8 dropset
20's x 12 + 15x12 dropset

Pinch Press with 2x 25lb bumper plates
15, 15, 15

Landmine press (one handed)
25x12
30x10
35x9

Dips AMRAP
11, 13, 13 (way down from my normal I think because of adding the pinch press and landmine)

DB Skull Crushers
25's x 8
20's x 12
20's x 10


Later this night I went to jiu jitsu. 1 hour of drilling, + 6x 6min rounds of sparring 1 min rest between


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 23, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Crushed myself the last few days couldn't even get on here to write it out!
> 
> Wednesday 9/21
> 
> ...


Drop the pinch press it’s a useless movement


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 23, 2022)

Thursday 9/22

BW 187.6

Had to go fast today had some stuff to take care of

Pull

Landmine bent over row (single arm)
60x10
70x10
75x8

Lat pull down
135x10 for 4 sets

Preacher Curl EZ Bar
65x 12, 10, 8, 6, 3

Later this night hit 45 min on the rower


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Drop the pinch press it’s a useless movement


Damn it I really felt like it's bringing out the line in the middle of my chest more


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Drop the pinch press it’s a useless movement


I also do it laying on the bench, but I don't have cables and feel like the center part of my chest is lacking


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 24, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> I also do it laying on the bench, but I don't have cables and feel like the center part of my chest is lacking


Feeling doesn’t mean much.
Pinch, hex, whatever press they call it doesn’t matter if you’re laying or standing it literally removes any part of a db press that makes it effective. 
You can not target the middle of your chest. You just need to build a bigger chest you cannot shape it


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 24, 2022)

Friday 9/23

BW 188.6 (heaviest I've ever been in my life) This is the start of week 5 of my cycle. I'm thinking at this point water weight has settled in and I should now be gaining a lb a week and if not adjust my calories accordingly? Or will I still see fluctuations from water weight? 

Legs

BB Squat
3 warm up sets

255x5
255x5
255xAMRAP 6 (1 more than last weeks amrap and then I almost passed out)

BB RDL
225x10
225x10

Walking lunges
25's x 20 ea leg
30's x 20 ea leg

single leg Leg extensions plate loaded
55x15 for 3 sets

Seated DB Calf raises 75lbs each knee
20,16,18


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Feeling doesn’t mean much.
> Pinch, hex, whatever press they call it doesn’t matter if you’re laying or standing it literally removes any part of a db press that makes it effective.
> You can not target the middle of your chest. You just need to build a bigger chest you cannot shape it


So is it the same for cable crossovers too?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 24, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> So is it the same for cable crossovers too?


No it’s a completely different movement.


----------



## MaxPower (Oct 3, 2022)

Sup guys. Been away for a minute here. Haven't skipped a beat with my training, just haven't had time to long on here and post to the log.

My weight is now sitting at 191. Can still see my abs so that's a good feeling considering this is the heaviest I've ever been.

Bout half way through week 6 today and blood work is done. Waiting for results and I'll post.

I won't post all of my lifts from the last week, but numbers are going up steadily. Had a push day yesterday 10/2

BB Bench Press
3 warm up
205x5
205x5
205x AMRAP 9 (this is pretty crazy to me, I was hanging out at 195 and when I finally hit 10 reps on the amrap, the following week I went 200 and hit 10 reps again on the amrap so this week I went to 205)

DB Arnold press
55s x 10
60s x 9
60s x 8

DB Lateral Raises
25s x 10 + 4p
20s x 12 + 6p + 15x6 ds
20s x 12 + 6p + 15x5 ds

Dips AMRAP
18, 18, 20

DB Skull crushers
25s x 8
20s x 9
20s x 9


----------

